# Looking for CRAZY! Ideas....



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Guys it's been awhile since I posted anything on the forums! Dosn't mean I haven't been still Lurking around seeing all the great work you guyz have been doing!!!

Alright for the people who know me or don't I have moved up in the Haunt Industry in the last few years... I took my home haunt "Donovan Ville" and moved into our Downtown local mall for the last 3 years we changed our haunt name & theme to the "MALL OF HORROR" and now it's time for change!

This season is our biggest yet we have a 3 Day Major Event in the planing and we will be open for 3 weeks again Mon. to Sat. 5pm/10pm
Our new them in a Old Mine the was buried over and the mall was built on top... Our local mall is in major reno stages so our new story line works great! The idea is when then were digging in the mall the uncovered a huge sink pit! releasing the trapped souls below...lol we have a huge story line and I will fill you guyz all in I will keep this as a blog of my ideas and where we are at! 

What I am looking for is crazy Old Mine/Gold Mine ideas? scares? props?
Anything that might give us some extras for the haunt, we already have many things built but looking for somthing extra lol...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

There was a similar post just a few days ago.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23263


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

A mine theme is not something new. There are many references to haunted mine decorating, on this forum and others. Including a few pics. Just like themes based on Frankenstein labs, pirates, or whatever. There's a lot you can do with a haunted, abandoned mine themes and there's plenty of room for creativity and different implementations.

(Haunted mines remind me of the amusement park rides where you ride the floating train through the caverns.)


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

cool thankz I hadn't seen that other thread... I have had the flu for the last few days haven't like like doing much...
I had this posted on some of the other forums I was more looking for different scare ideas somthing different we could add...

I thought I would give you guys an idea of what were working on! I am in the works of sealing the deal on witch location we will be in this year... And should know by next Mon. I am hoping on the same spot as last year, it was a huge spot and great for trafic...we ran everyday for 3 weeks with different hours...But if plan A falls through we have a Plan B....so all is good...

Also we will be building 3 sets for the theater that is in the same mall as us! We are also planing a 2 day event before Halloween...All keep you up to date..

Here is a list of what we have... If you are interested I can explain what they are in better detail but all just sum them off...

#1) Timber drop...
#2) Toxic barrel Tipper...
#3) Crash Carts...
#4) Steam Cave...
#5) Break threw Wall...
#6) Run away Cart...
#7) Wall Colapse...
#8) TNT Cave
#9) several tradional drop panals....
#10) Steam Pipe Cave

I have many others but these are just some of our biggest scares... I also wanted to say they are mostly actor controlled...

I am looking for is those EXTRA quick Scares the PoPs Boos & Bangs! lol's

Also I thought I would inculde a few pics of plan A I hope we get this spot again...
































All post some more updates in the next few days...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Been a crazy few days!!!! we got the Keys to plan A and we are waiting for the OK to move in this weekend... We had a few things that had come up but we wre able to work around them, the location that we are supose to be in has been rented by a retail store but we were able to back up there reno untell after Halloween but we will only have 3/4 days to tare down....

here are some pics of the empty location...

































I am really hoping we get the OK and can start moving in our new sets/props and everything else....

Also we just signed a deal with the theater in the mall to do a 2 day scare fest aswell as Zombie walk on the 29/30th as well for the 1st time we will be doing 2 VIP adult only nights with our local Rock station Q92 with many prizes and give aways...

so many things on the GO I will start posting more often as soon as we get in there and build....


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, that's so cool! I'm glad things are working out for you and I hope you will keepus posted - especially with more pics.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That new location looks great, like a great blank canvas in which to work on!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

*YAAA we got our space!*

I had another thread startd but I can't find it! anyways we have been very busy get stuff built and everything else set up my company is going into it's 3rd season flying and this years attration will be the biggest badest Haunt to ever hit Northern Ontario Canada!

WE GOT OUR LOCATION wooo hooo I was so hoping to get this spot again!! we get the key and move in next week.... so amped!!!
The spot is 3000sq feet with 15 foot drop ceiling, so there is tons of room... We already have many of the sets built but have a ton of things we will build once we are in our space! this is great and I will keep you updated with many pics to come...

































MINE SCREAMS is Here!!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz guyz for all the great ideas, we have been so busy and then everything went to hell we lost the location we wanted the company decided they would change there minds last min. So we had to act quick but we found another location in the Mall it's a little smaller but will make it work.

O ya I wanted to ask Allen how to go about doing a endless mine shafts on a low cost set-up???

Here are a few pics of the new location!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are a few more pics


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

and a few more of the back rooms the whole place is just under 1700sq feet...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

last ones....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are a few pics of some of the sets' we have been working on for the old mineing town section of the haunt...there not painted or framed out just the cut outs and simple detail work the rest will be done on location...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I have been crazy busy!!! we got all the stuff moved in today, and will be moving in all our other equip. in the next few days... I went down tonight and got most of the facade and store up all post some pics soon. With are time delays we really have to move now we plane to open OCT.8th...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the facade and a bit of the frame work... Were waiting for our new load of plywood so we only framed things out for easy set-up of the walls...

































more pics to come!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Here are a few more pics...We are moving in all the props & equip. this weekend and hopefuly by Mon. we will have all our Ply on site. It was donated by one of our sponsers so I am not going to push it lol...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

a few more...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

*new updates!*

Well we have been very busy building and set things up we got all the sound equip. in today all the frount side of the haunt is done! we are now going to paint and start all the detail work and put in all the air lines and lighting...

here are some updated pics of the store Facade and some inside shots...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are a few inside shots....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are a few more...








actor controled electric chair!
























the top 2 pics are my little devils helping Dad...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

this will be the med lab! a real mess right now lol


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

and a few more shots...

































all have more pics in the next few days we haven't put any of the major props out yet because we are still building in the back of the haunt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

W O W.. That is SO much work! Amazing.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz it is but I love it! I wait for this every year! It usally takes us 2 weeks to set up and we are open this year from Oct12th to Oct31....we got some bad news that we have to be out of our spot quickly because it has been rented so this will have to be a fast tear down so mad...lol o well


----------

